# Gonna start a Nano Planted tank



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I just set this up today. Wired down some java fern to the driftwood and got a crypt thats pretty healthy. Its a 10 gal. Got some flourite and have about 30 watts of light over it. Currently housing some gardneri killies, 3 ottos, and some convict fry. Plan on adding some rotala, crinum bulbs, microswords, and some carpet eventually. Plant shipments seem slow at the stores. Anyway enjoy. Threw a picture in with a .5" shutter. Guess what it is.







Oh and that otto is less than 1"..... I just love that 100mm macro.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome tank, mate









I too have a 10g F/W tank up and running: not as densely planted as yours though, and stocked with 3 small fancy Pleco's, Pygmy Cories and half a dozen Cherry and Bumblebee Shrimps.
I'm not really sure why, but imo. a small tank like a 10g can be as much fun as a large tank


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats going to be a nice looking tank


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Awesome tank, mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I like the shirmp you have. I think they will be next on my list. I like keeping at least one nano tank going at a time too.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I love small tanks :nod: 
Nice pics and a cool setup. Keep us posted


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

very nice 10 gal. Just goes to show even a ten gallon can look good if done right


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

that is a sweet looking tank


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..excellent pixs.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Alright....... This will be the final setup for now. Just gotta wait until it fills in some. I have a sword, crinum bulb, 2 crypts and some java fern now. Now I have to watch those macro nutrient levels. As it fills in I will probably get a 20" CF for the hood and put a 15 watter up front. about 50 or so watts total in the 10 gal. The ottos are having a hayday with these new plants. Just say no to co2 and yes to test kits. NO3, and PO4. Its all about the macro. 
Oh and your gonna sh*t when I tell you these plants only cost me $9. Except for the java fern which I have had for 3 years now.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Ya know.... You guys help me stock this up. Currently have 2 killies, 3 ottos, and some convict fry. I expect the killies to eat the convict eventually. I was thinkin maybe just stocking some tetras.... Oh and I saw the baddest ass pleco today. It was a tiger stripe something. only $30. I just dont know. Some shrimp maybe. give me some suggestions. Thanks for the replys all.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Depends on what you want: I'm a big catfish fan, so that's what I would recommend, but it's up to you.
What would you like? Tetra's, Catfish, dwarf Cichlids, Leaf Fish, a theme tank (Amazon, Asian, African): the possibilities are virtually endless.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Depends on what you want: I'm a big catfish fan, so that's what I would recommend, but it's up to you.
> What would you like? Tetra's, Catfish, dwarf Cichlids, Leaf Fish, a theme tank (Amazon, Asian, African): the possibilities are virtually endless.
> [snapback]992878[/snapback]​


yea..... I guess but its only *sigh* 10 gallons. Asian leaffish would be cool but I doubt he would like the 5 wpg. Red tail cat it is.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet plants! I love planted tanks, too bad my fish are bastards and eat them!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Looks great in my opinion. I really like those killies. Long time ago I have had two of them in a 30 gallon and they had pretty amazing colors and were just fun to watch. So thnx for sharing


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on what you want: I'm a big catfish fan, so that's what I would recommend, but it's up to you.
> ...


Red tailed cat in a 10gall ?, hope you dont plan on keeping him in there for any length of time


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Ya know.... You guys help me stock this up. Currently have 2 killies, 3 ottos, and some convict fry. I expect the killies to eat the convict eventually. I was thinkin maybe just stocking some tetras.... Oh and I saw the baddest ass pleco today. It was a tiger stripe something. only $30. I just dont know. Some shrimp maybe. give me some suggestions. Thanks for the replys all.
> [snapback]992872[/snapback]​


Keep the killies to fill the top, and pick up some gouramis to fill up the rest. Mine love hiding in densly planted parts of my one nano (6-gallon). I'd say some kind of small pleco for the bottom, like a clown pleco or maybe a few corries.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I hope your joking about the red tail cat!!!

if your not, Yorkshire, post the pic of borris!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i like small heavily planted tanks 
and how about some rainbow fish


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> I hope your joking about the red tail cat!!!
> 
> if your not, Yorkshire, post the pic of borris!!!!
> [snapback]993682[/snapback]​


AHAHAH..... you guys kill me. What I meant to say instead of red tailed cat was arowana.









Thanks for all the replys. I think a school of little catfish would be kinda neat. Im the most indecisive bastard. Ive been called just a bastard too.









Ill keep you guys updated on the tanks growth. From all the new shoots that poped in just 24 hours I think the upgraded lighting is a must.


----------

